# Can't delete a windows folder



## mcornbill (Mar 18, 2002)

Hi all

I have a hard drive which I store music and films on (F. Before this I used it to try a copy of vista on a few months back but promptly sacked that and switched back to XP on my C drive. So I never formatted this drive - I know lazy. I've manged to delete all of the other O/S folders from the Vista install but there is a 'Windows' folder in the root of it which won't delete as there are always multiple files where access is denied. I can't delete it from DOS as my floppy drive is broke so can't boot to a DOS floppy. It won't delete in safe mode either. This folder is taking up over 3gb so could really do with getting rid of it!

Any ideas?

Cheers
Mark


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Ok...you have a couple of options here:

You can download a freeware utility such as Unlocker:
http://ccollomb.free.fr/unlocker/

Once installed, you can right click on the folder and select Unlocker, choose Delete from the drop down menu and then click 'Unlock All'. This works best with version 1.7.6 as it will delete it instantly but will force Explorer to crash...but saves you rebooting, newer version usually require the reboot - so whatever is best for you.

or

You can change the ownership of the folder and subfolders and you should be able to delete it. To do this you will need to be running XP Pro (or you will have to do the following in safe mode):

Right click on the Windows folder, select Properties then select the Security tab (if you do not see the Security tab, you either have XP Home Edition or need to change your folder view: In Windows Explorer, click Tools, then Folder Options then the View tab, scroll down to 'Use simple file sharing (Recommended)' and remove the tick, click Apply then OK....then follow the first few steps above till you get to the Security tab. Click the Advanced button, and then the Owner tab, click your username and put a tick in the bottom box titled 'Replace owner on subcontainers and folders' click Apply then OK. Then click Add and then Advanced then Find Now, scroll to your name, highlight it and click OK then OK again. Put a tick in the box for Full Control under the Allow column, then click Apply then OK.

Now try deleting the folder...if it's still locked, it's likely to be protected by Windows File Protection which we can advise on...let us know how you get on


----------



## mcornbill (Mar 18, 2002)

Hi Nickster

Well I firstly tried the security option as i am running XP Pro. When checking the 'Replace owner on subcontainers and folders' box I get this error multiple times on different files within the folder:

"An error has occurred applying security information to:

\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\ACW.exe

This security id may not be assigned as the owner of this object"

You can ok through these messages but after getting to the end stage of your fix routine it still doesn't delete due to that first ACW.exe file again. So I went down the unlocker route. On installing it and right clicking the folder I get this message:

"Error debug privileges

Check FAQ blah blah blah"

Proving to be a stubborn old fellow!


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

If you have access to the Windows folder on your F drive...locate the ACW.exe and try both the permissions/security method or the unlocker method to delete it...worth a go


----------



## ttccc (Feb 20, 2009)

nickster_uk said:


> Ok...you have a couple of options here:
> 
> You can download a freeware utility such as Unlocker:
> http://ccollomb.free.fr/unlocker/
> ...


Hello Nickster_UK ,

my unlocker program also gives error '' error debug priviliges''...

i tried to do your advices but i didn't understand what i am going to do after i remove the tick of ''simple file sharing (Recommended)''...

can you please please explain step by step? Because i could not find owner tab...

Thank you

Regards


----------



## Louis101993 (Dec 2, 2008)

Just format the Hard-Drive/Partition...


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

Louis101993 said:


> Just format the Hard-Drive/Partition...


Formating the HD does not solve the simple problem of deleting a folder or file. This thread is 3 years old.

ttccc, you should start your own thread.


----------

